# The "Obsession Bows" kill thread !



## BowanaLee (Sep 12, 2011)

Post your Obsession bow kills here. Lets see those killer bows and smiling faces.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 12, 2011)

Opening day nanny. Obsession bow, innerlock 3 blade expandable's and set up with Bowhunters Fatal Obsession scent.


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Sep 12, 2011)

thats awesome. howd you get those shots?


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 12, 2011)

From the video.


----------



## MUSICMAN257 (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't shoot an obession, PSE here but Bowanna you are my hero sir!


----------



## PineThirty (Sep 12, 2011)

Great job Lee! Cant wait to see the video!


----------



## Hancock Head Hunter (Sep 12, 2011)

Awesome pics Lee! Congrats buddy!


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 12, 2011)

Here is one I got in an email.  Another Nanny bites the dust!


----------



## Hunter Thomas (Sep 12, 2011)

Big ol nanny i killed at Clybel WMA Saturday evening!


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 12, 2011)

The Obsession killa's are the deers worst nightmare ! Great job guys !


----------



## lungbuster123 (Sep 12, 2011)

Love the second angle cam Lee! That should be your new avatar! Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 12, 2011)

9/11/11 doe kill...she never knew what hit her
First of hopefully many for the Obsession!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 12, 2011)

bowanna said:


> From the video.



Just from the pics Lee, that looks like somewhere I have shot before off of Old Jackson...never mind


----------



## young gunna (Sep 12, 2011)

Hillsman!


----------



## hound dog (Sep 12, 2011)

You know I got to get in on this.

Doe 9-11-11 am


----------



## Taylor Co. (Sep 12, 2011)

young gunna said:


> Hillsman!



Looks like it, doesn't it?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 12, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> 9/11/11 doe kill...she never knew what hit her
> First of hopefully many for the Obsession!



Did you shoot her in the ham?


----------



## moyehow (Sep 12, 2011)

what kind of camera? Fx7?
are you going to put video on forum?


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Jody I am glad you are not claiming the turtle, I believe they are protected...


----------



## hogman1 (Sep 12, 2011)

thats definately the bowanna famous thumbs up for sure. Them are some sweet lookin bows. especially blacked out.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 12, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Did you shoot her in the ham?



No that's just a smear...she had a rather large hole in her shoulder courtesy of a Grim Reaper tipped Obsession rocket!


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 12, 2011)

Ol man Lewis connected tonight on a nice pig and yote.  Lee, Dennis says he can put you on one...for a price!


----------



## J Gilbert (Sep 12, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> Ol man Lewis connected tonight on a nice pig and yote.  Lee, Dennis says he can put you on one...for a price!



He was doing some dragging when I talked to him half an hour ago


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 12, 2011)

Taylor Co. said:


> Just from the pics Lee, that looks like somewhere I have shot before off of Old Jackson...never mind





young gunna said:


> Hillsman!





Taylor Co. said:


> Looks like it, doesn't it?



Thats just down the road from me in "Dekalb co" 
Noseeum deer today but rabbits galore.  I'm back on em tomorrow.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 12, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> Ol man Lewis connected tonight on a nice pig and yote.  Lee, Dennis says he can put you on one...for a price!



Yeah, I talked to him. Had to explain how my single doe puts me in the lead.  
Hes in trouble. Done put an Obsession bow in the wrong hands, mine !


----------



## Hunter Thomas (Sep 12, 2011)

Here's another one that I killed at Clybel WMA this evening with the Obession!


----------



## PineThirty (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats on the kills Dennis, and you to Hunter Thomas. Im going to have one of these babys In my hands soon. Ill give her alittle test run! Talked to Dennis today about possibly getting a SS In 80lbs! Decisions decisions? Also I meant to ask Dennis today, but can the let-off be adjust to around 65-75% on the SS?


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 13, 2011)

southernyotekiller said:


> Also I meant to ask Dennis today, but can the let-off be adjust to around 65-75% on the SS?


 
Yep


----------



## kh67148 (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome shots with an even more awesome bow.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Sep 13, 2011)

Man I'd love to have a picture at full draw. That's awesome!


----------



## PineThirty (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks!



pasinthrough said:


> Yep


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 13, 2011)

That is a fine bunch of deer fellas. Congrats to all of you.


----------



## mitchi (Sep 13, 2011)

Hunter...That first kill looks like you got her in the "5 ring".  That's not like you.  LOL...Nice opening day.


----------



## SWWTV (Sep 13, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> Here is one I got in an email.  Another Nanny bites the dust!


Straight thru both shoulder blades awesome job curtis.


----------



## Hunter Thomas (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol she was quartering away pretty good when i shot her!


----------



## hawg dawg (Sep 14, 2011)

Thumbs up on a BAD BOW! from Badboars.


----------



## lockhartlauncher (Sep 14, 2011)

nice going guys !!!!


----------



## hound dog (Sep 15, 2011)

Another going down pic as soon as it happens.


----------



## badcompany (Sep 15, 2011)

With the weather we are going to have this weekend, I foresee that being pretty soon HD.


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 16, 2011)

*Jared Lott with Smacked Outdoors...*

...with a hat trick of does!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Sep 17, 2011)

*Doe #1*

9/13/11


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Sep 17, 2011)

*Doe #2*

9/16/11


----------



## hound dog (Sep 18, 2011)

Way to go Todd.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 18, 2011)

I concur Dog.  Cool bow too !


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Sep 18, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Way to go Todd.


Thanks Jody im testing those Rage out i hear they won't shoot through bone!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Sep 18, 2011)

bowanna said:


> I concur Dog.  Cool bow too !


 Yeah its a cool bow Lee! Im gonna try and pop something with it in the am on the WMA.


----------



## cemeteryhill (Sep 19, 2011)

I would very much like to add this bow to my arsenal,  can some pmm me a price range and let me know if chucks gun and pawn carrys them,


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 19, 2011)

Way to take it to 'em, folks.  Thx for posting all the good pics.  Bet ya'll could get it done with many other good bows, too.


----------



## Hancock Head Hunter (Sep 20, 2011)

Still waiting to lay the smack down with my New Obsession.  Had a tall rack buck come out at 15 yds as i was cimbing down sat eve....coudnt make out exactly how big he was ....so he got a pass....i wanted to drop check so bad, but couldnt make myself do it.....o well.....the time will come soon enough....congrats everyone on the kills!


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 24, 2011)

He dang sure ain't the biggest, but it has been a 3 year quest that finally came together!  South Carolina Public water, DIY, on film for TV, what else can you ask for?


Thanks to Mark Land and Muzzy for making great gator points!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Sep 24, 2011)

Way to go D! Glad to see you finally got your gator my friend! I bet that was a rush...he's a nice one!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome Derik! Congrats man! Now get to some deer killin'....


----------



## hound dog (Sep 24, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> He dang sure ain't the biggest, but it has been a 3 year quest that finally came together!  South Carolina Public water, DIY, on film for TV, what else can you ask for?
> 
> 
> Thanks to Mark Land and Muzzy for making great gator points!



Congrats. My Archery brother from another mother.


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations, Derik!!!  Can I have a belt from that?  Or how about some tail meat fritters??  

When is the video gonna get posted?


----------



## PineThirty (Sep 24, 2011)

Congrats Derik! I bet that was a rush! Cant wait to see that hunt.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## PineThirty (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey Lee when you gonna get you a dinosaur like that?


----------



## hound dog (Sep 25, 2011)

Doe #2 down.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice one Jody! Good job brother!


----------



## hound dog (Sep 26, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> Nice one Jody! Good job brother!



Thanks Bud.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 26, 2011)

It looks as if when you shoot an obsession bow you will need to shoot one down through the spine to be with the cool kids!
We need to start the verticle assult with an obsession thread.


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 30, 2011)

My pal Matt scored last evening.  He said the doe was standing right next to a bush he sprayed down with BFO.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice midday doe!


----------



## jbp84 (Sep 30, 2011)

im trying to hold off my gf is on me about me buying toys by the week lately ive considered selling one of my long guns just to have a obsession bow, i havent killed anything with the bow i got guess i like to have the latest and greatest of toys


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 1, 2011)

Sliksix and I put three down this morning before the wind got up too bad.  We both had a little BFO out and it would appear that it helped a little...


----------



## nhancedsvt (Oct 1, 2011)

Very nice guys! Those are some awesome bucks. Congrats again!


----------



## hound dog (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes sir good ones guys. O Happy B-Day Derik.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Well Derik I see the lucky streak has started for you again this year! Great buck's ya'll!

You need to mail me that lucky horseshoe you have for a week or two


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 1, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> Sliksix and I put three down this morning before the wind got up too bad.



nice job and great bucks!!!! Love the gut shot camo thats classic!!


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 1, 2011)

thomas gose said:


> nice job and great bucks!!!! Love the gut shot camo thats classic!!


 

That entrance was square between her shoulders.  It knocked her off her feet and she didn't make it 50 yards.  I just wanted to make her look a little nicer for the camera...  But I can see where it would crack one up!


----------



## labs4life (Oct 1, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> That entrance was square between her shoulders.  It knocked her off her feet and she didn't make it 50 yards.  I just wanted to make her look a little nicer for the camera...  But I can see where it would crack one up!




That is how pictures should be taken!!!!  I wish other people would do the same.


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is another Obsession Kill from Kentucky.  Very nice buck and a great shot.  When the hunt airs on Southern Woods and Waters, you'll get to see how this big boy reacts to the Bowhunters Fatal Obsession scent.


----------



## kh67148 (Oct 3, 2011)

There's a lot of good looking deer on this thread. I hope to add one to it this week. Wish I could get in the stand more.


----------



## C Cape (Oct 3, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> Sliksix and I put three down this morning before the wind got up too bad.  We both had a little BFO out and it would appear that it helped a little...




Awesome bucks!  The one on the right is a toad!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Oct 3, 2011)

Doe #3 with my Obsession SS and Bowhunters fatal Obsession lure!


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice work pal, all doed out and ready for the bucks!


----------



## hound dog (Oct 3, 2011)

I should have had a pic from this weekend but my luck is not every good right now. Yep lost one. It ran on some other land that I don't have permission to be on. Yes went on it a little bit but the blood went dry so didn't want to go stopping all over there land with out having blood to show them I was tracking a down deer. We cought them on my land tracking befor but they had blood and I told the to go for it as long as they are on blood.


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great picture there, Derik and Frank.  You guys were pretty darn busy for a little bit last Saturday morning.  I bet you got home in time to have lunch and watch football!


----------



## J Gilbert (Oct 5, 2011)

Is anyone else wondering why Lee hasn't posted his buck over here yet?


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 5, 2011)

J Gilbert said:


> Is anyone else wondering why Lee hasn't posted his buck over here yet?


 

He ain't woke up yet


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 5, 2011)

Here ya go. 5 shots with my Obsession bow and 5 kills. One is already posted.
I used my Carter Evolution back tension release and innerloc expandables on all of em. 
After shooting the Carter all summer in 3-D it was hard to switch back to a trigger release. 
Notice the back tension shot on release. Smooooth surprise explosion !


----------



## nhancedsvt (Oct 5, 2011)

Very nice Lee! Great buck!


----------



## J Gilbert (Oct 5, 2011)

That's awesome Lee, congratulations, keep laying them down


----------



## PineThirty (Oct 5, 2011)

Congrats Lee. I wanna see the video.


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Oct 5, 2011)

WOW, Lee - you HAVE been busy...what???  No tree rats yet???


----------



## SWWTV (Oct 7, 2011)

How many pounds are you shooting Mr. Bowanna?


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 7, 2011)

Dennis, us old rascals like it around 55 lbs or less. Just like my 3-D rig. This bow is maxed at 55 lbs. "Perfect"
Still plenty enough fer a whitetail. The point of that innerloc broadhead stuck out of his chest on the other side. He went about 30 yds just out of sight. 
I'm editing this hunt right now. It should be on the way to you within the week. I just sent a good 8 pt hunt too.


----------



## capncraig (Oct 7, 2011)

Got my obsession 2 days ago. Arrows today. Setup this weekend. Hoping to add to this


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 8, 2011)

Could've added this one to this post but the Obsession bow wasn't real hungry. It just ate 5 deer. 
As sweet as this bow shoots, I know I'll be adding another one shortly though.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Lee are we getting any of the video's this year or are they only going to Dennis to be seen later on TV?


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm working on em. The wide 8 should be first. I'm having a little problem editing. 
I think I need to get more memory, its lagging. Try to upgrade to 16 GB tomorrow if they have it in stock.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 9, 2011)

bowanna said:


> I'm working on em. The wide 8 should be first. I'm having a little problem editing.
> I think I need to get more memory, its lagging. Try to upgrade to 16 GB tomorrow if they have it in stock.



I know it will be worth the wait...congrats on a heck of a start to this year!


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Oct 9, 2011)

Lee what kind of release is that?

pardon me, but it seems kind of big and bulky? Is it or is that just how it looks in the pics?

It may be great IDK? I seen a truball one time that had a bar that ran thru your hand so you could make a fist and draw your bow, it was a good concept as far a drawing went but it prety well rendered that hand useless for anything else because of the size of the release.

Didnt know if it was like that


----------



## C Cape (Oct 9, 2011)

That's a carter evolution backtension release.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 9, 2011)

C Cape said:


> That's a carter evolution backtension release.



   Yup, the 4 finger. I took the strap off my trufire and ran a string to it so I couldn't drop it.


----------



## C Cape (Oct 9, 2011)

I like those releases alot but stick with my Tru Ball Boss X since I can clip it to my d-loop and let it hang.  

Great deer btw Lee.  Keep em coming!!


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 9, 2011)

Tonight I had a 5 point bed down at 31 yards for 55 minutes and chew his cud.  I also had a spike feed around for 30 minutes inside of 25 yards.  This doe made the mistake of showing up at last light.  My 3rd arrow fired from my Obsession found it's mark and she didn't make it 30 yards.  The video will be along in a week or so.


----------



## PineThirty (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats Derik. Turning out to be a great season for you.


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Oct 9, 2011)

It might be a short season for Derik and Lee the way they are going!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Rip Steele (Oct 9, 2011)

Doubled up saturday evening about 6:30


----------



## J Gilbert (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats Rip, hoping I get to add a picture to this thread before long


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 10, 2011)

Curtis bangs out a nice buck!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice guys! Keep up the good work!


----------



## kh67148 (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome jobs guy!


----------



## capncraig (Oct 10, 2011)

i'm gonna go into a depression checking this. ALL i need is a sight and my bows set to go.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 21, 2011)

And I can't seem to find a doe anywhere!  This Indian will be thin next year if things don't change.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Oct 21, 2011)

He never knew what hit him...


----------



## kh67148 (Oct 21, 2011)

Boy, these Obsessions are some straight up killers!


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 21, 2011)

Craig spanked a nice boar this morning.  I hope they have a few left for later on in the year...


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 21, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> Craig spanked a nice boar this morning.  I hope they have a few left for later on in the year...



Me too !


----------



## heartstopper4 (Oct 24, 2011)

Doe @ 55yds with a complete pass through the shoulder!


----------



## Ohio Bob (Oct 27, 2011)

Great Posts guys..

Me not yet...mines due any day..Dang UPS guy needs to get here before the weekend!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 31, 2011)

Ain't sure about blind hogs finding a nut but squirrels sure can. Mark "the squirrel" Mealor busted some freezer meat on video with ole bowanna. 
The videos a little dark but when the Obsession barked the innerloc spit out like lightening. About knocked it off its feet. 
It was lucky to make it 40 yds before going down in a heap.  He'll probably post a better pic later.  Heres one from the video. 
I think its his 1st deer in 6 years.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Nov 6, 2011)

*Hog*

Twiggs Co 11/6/11


----------



## hound dog (Nov 6, 2011)

*Ossabaw Island*

Dinner.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Nov 6, 2011)

Killed another doe yesterday, but I was rushed trying to get to a wedding and forgot to take pics.


----------



## heartstopper4 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice surprise yesterday afternoon...


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 8, 2011)

heartstopper4 said:


> Nice surprise yesterday afternoon...



Nice shot!


----------



## heartstopper4 (Nov 8, 2011)

Bow Only said:


> Nice shot!



He bolted when I was drawing and I spined him on the first shot when he stopped. Second shot was on the money though!


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 8, 2011)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> View attachment 630737





hound dog said:


> Dinner.



Both your pigglets are not even as big as MGS'S

Just messing with ya PP good shooting yall


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 11, 2011)

Frank spanked a big doe this evening.  That'll teach her not to drag a big boy with her!

Says he got it on video too, we'll see how he did on his first self filmed deer when he gets back...


----------



## sutton1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just bought mine can't wait to try it out


----------



## heartstopper4 (Nov 18, 2011)

Did all the Obssesion hunters take the week off?
Where are some kills?


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 19, 2011)

heartstopper4 said:


> Did all the Obssesion hunters take the week off?
> Where are some kills?



I can't speak for the other guys but my kills for this last week were about 4 yards short on one and then 1 trail over on another.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Nov 19, 2011)

*Joe Kurz WMA 11/19/11*

Got a few this morning with my Obsession bow and BFO


----------



## hound dog (Nov 20, 2011)

My SS and I put the smack down on two this Sat one AM and one PM . Here is the pic of the 5 1/2 year old doe I took Sat AM .


----------



## heartstopper4 (Nov 21, 2011)

piggy


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been takin a  from the deer here the last couple of weeks, so I decided to try my hand at stalking hogs.  I had a friend point me in the right direction on his lease and within 2 hours I had my first bow hog!  

20 yard shot and I put it right where I wanted to.  His front half was the only thing sticking out from behind a tree and I knew I could pin his neck.  He went down with one well placed Innerloc broadhead, then the drag was on after that!

Yes Hound Dog, he is bigger than you!


----------



## hound dog (Nov 26, 2011)

pasinthrough said:


> I've been takin a  from the deer here the last couple of weeks, so I decided to try my hand at stalking hogs.  I had a friend point me in the right direction on his lease and within 2 hours I had my first bow hog!
> 
> 20 yard shot and I put it right where I wanted to.  His front half was the only thing sticking out from behind a tree and I knew I could pin his neck.  He went down with one well placed Innerloc broadhead, then the drag was on after that!
> 
> Yes Hound Dog, he is bigger than you!



Well good.


----------



## hound dog (Nov 26, 2011)

*Not a Obession kill*

pasinthrough i this one big enef for you over 400lbs


----------



## mallardk (Nov 28, 2011)

*Turkey*

Was in Kansas again last week, passed on some smaller bucks and never could get the big one in close.  Left my rattling horns on ATV so walked out around 11am and on walk back had a slough of turkeys cross 20 yards in front me, this just happened to be the unlucky one,  nice little bearded hen, which for a GA boy is double whammy seeing how you can shoot turkeys in fall and hens in Kansas  Wasn't going to wait for a gobbler when I had a shot.  Obsession SS , Victory Vap arrows, 100 grain slick trick, she flopped about 4 times and that was that.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Dec 9, 2011)

*Doe#6 with my SS*

12/9/11 Sprewell Bluff WMA (Meriwether co. tract) Using Bowhunters Fatal Obsession lure and my Obsession SS Bow.


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Dec 11, 2011)

*Obsession doe*

She can't jump what she doesn't hear!


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 11, 2011)

About forgot about this littleun until I saw the post above.


----------



## heartstopper4 (Dec 19, 2011)

Early Christmas present... Shot this deer the second weekend of bow season and got another chance at him Sat afternoon.


----------



## chevyman10709 (Dec 23, 2011)

what is the scent that some of yall r using in these pics?


----------



## heartstopper4 (Dec 24, 2011)

I would guess that most of us are using some sort of whitetail obsession line of scent.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 24, 2011)

chevyman10709 said:


> what is the scent that some of yall r using in these pics?



Bowhunters Fatal Obsession


----------

